#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Validar campo PHP

## Bruno

boa noire galera 
seguinte estou querendo colocar uns validador de campo do meu form
gostaria de saber como eu faço isto em php 
pois em javascript tive problema na hora de gravar no banco de dados
ele fazia gravar 2 x no bando de dados

alguem tem uam dica ???

----------


## roneyeduardo

Mas cara, vc saca que você vai ter que fazer um post, validar, depois dar o retorno pro usuário né! Ai via ficar mais lenta sua aplicação. Essa é a vantagem de se fazer a validação com o JavaScript, pois será feita direto no cliente, sem precisar ir para o servidor...Mas já que vc quer fazer assim, vou te dar uma visão de como vai ficar:

A Pagina com o formulário vai ter um form action Postando para um .PHP, dentro desse cara você vai fazer a validação, se algum campo não passar, vc retorna o usuário para a página de formulário. Se passar, vc manda em frente!

A diferença entre validar com javascript e PHP é essa. Com java script, vc já valida os campos antes de fazer o POST, mas com o PHP, vc tem que fazer um POST para algum script em PHP (xxx.php) e lá você vai testar os campos.

Deu pra entender? Espero ter sido claro!

----------

É exatamente como o Roney falou... 
O Javascript não faz acesso a banco de dados, ainda assim vc pode testar alguns campos do seu form com o javascript, como por exemplo datas, cpf, cgc, etc.

----------


## edmafer

Só para complementar o Roney...

Eu quando desenvolvia web fazia as duas validações. Primeiro em JavaScript**:
Campos vazios, data, cpf e etc... tudo o que não precisava ser feito com busca de dados no banco.

Pelo motivos já expostos, é muito mais rápido.

Mas....

O JavaScript tem um problema. Você não pode confiar que ele vai garantir a veracidade dos seus dados, pois alguém mal intencionado, ou perdido no meio das teclas, pode estar com o javascript desativado, e desta forma vai inserir os valores de forma incorreta, isto se inserir.

Então a única solução que eu pensei foi a mais trabalhosa, mas a mais segura: Faça os dois.

----------


## roneyeduardo

> Só para complementar o Roney...
> 
> Eu quando desenvolvia web fazia as duas validações. Primeiro em JavaScript**:
> Campos vazios, data, cpf e etc... tudo o que não precisava ser feito com busca de dados no banco.
> 
> Pelo motivos já expostos, é muito mais rápido.
> 
> Mas....
> 
> ...


Valeu por complementar...na verdade, eu falei muito superficialmente, e você aprofundou bem no assunto! Valeu!

----------

